# Clamping various joints



## DavesBlokkz (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a number of YouTube videos demonstrating the clamping of various joints that may be of interest to many woodworkers. You may want to check them out. They can be accessed through my web site:
http://www.blokkz.com/.
Good luck with clamping since it always seems to be a challenge.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Can you say canned spiced ham? Or is that SPAM? Yeah, that's the word I'm looking for.


----------

